# ATI Radeon x1100



## dilshan (Sep 20, 2010)

hey can anyone help with this pls?
i have a system with,

ATI Radeon x1100 chipset video 
this card is not supported by new linux drivers.

Was not supported on Fedora 11 either, i had to do some alternations to the xorg.conf file to make it work, but no 3D support, no compiz fusion etc

will i be able to get freebsd working with this video card? (altering xorg.conf would work?)
(i even cud not install fedora with this card, booting the kernel with some option was needed)


----------



## adamk (Sep 21, 2010)

That card is supported by the radeon driver under both Fredora and FreeBSD (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati on FreeBSD).  This includes 2D and 3D support.


----------

